# Is there a 'Naughty List' for Universities?



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

My wife has undertaken a lot of research into which Masters level course she would like to embark on in Canada.

She has identified Athabasca University as "being perfect". I have however noted that Athabasca markets itself as "Canada's Open University". The course in question has a high practical content and several compulsory attendance units - which implies residence in Canada to complete the course; there is also a considerable distance learning contingent. It is sufficiently rigorous to be accredited by the Canadian Psychological Association.

In a nutshell my question is ....

When applying for a Study Permit is there a list of approved Universities or approved courses?

Any information would be appreciated ...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

So long as it is a fully accredited university, which Athabasca is, then there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Athabasca is a bit of an exception because they are a distance learning institution and its students can theoretically study from anywhere. In the case of the program to which you're referring, she could come in on a temporary visa to attend those modules, but would otherwise be able to study from outside the country. As such, CIC won't typically issue study permits for Athabasca programs unless the program is administered through a collaboration agreement with another institution.

Questions? Ask AU : Athabasca University


----------



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Athabasca is a bit of an exception because they are a distance learning institution and its students can theoretically study from anywhere. In the case of the program to which you're referring, she could come in on a temporary visa to attend those modules, but would otherwise be able to study from outside the country. As such, CIC won't typically issue study permits for Athabasca programs unless the program is administered through a collaboration agreement with another institution.
> 
> Questions? Ask AU : Athabasca University


That is more or less what I thought... man this Canada thing is like a Rubiks cube.

Appreciate your input - Thank you.

MDV


----------

